# Sale/Trading HUGE Necron amry+other stuff



## boundforgreatness (May 14, 2011)

So no one in my area plays 40k anymore so I just want to get rid of this stuff. I would prefer to trade/sale with some one in the US and it will be a 3rd party trade no matter what because I'm new to this forum(Not new to online trading). 
Email me @ [email protected]

Pics upon request
HAVES!
$30 Defiler (Chaos space marines)
$350 Necron army 
1 Monolith
2x lords
1x nightbringer
3x destroyer
2x wraith
4x flayed ones
7x immortals
65x warriors(5x are being made into generals with jet packs)
7x scarabs(+some extras)
1x quick reference sheet
1x Necron codex
1x 4th edition rulebook
1x large and small blast
1x flamer
6x big gun dice+1 target dice

I also have toys, MTG, ps3 games, blurays, statue, Marvel Zombie stuff, monsterpocalyse, and heroclixs.

WANTS!!!!!!!!
Anything Captain America(That I don't have)
Comic book inked disc(Disc golf)
MONEY!!
Ipad

 bluray
back to the future trilogy
avengers animated collection
Firefly
Boston Legal season 1-5  

 Comics
blackest night hardcover
Walking dead omnibus
civil war hardcover
Ultimates 3 and Ultimatum
Captain america omnnibus 3


----------



## boundforgreatness (May 14, 2011)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boundforgreatness (May 14, 2011)

End Of The World Bump~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

